
The Winter Olympics Feature 2,951 of the World’s Best Athletes, and This Woman - danso
https://deadspin.com/the-winter-olympics-feature-2-951-of-the-world-s-greate-1823138678
======
lazyasciiart
I would have expected Deadspin to be a little more on top of the incompetent
Olympic athlete phenomenon, since it happens every two years. She isn't even
the worst example in _this_ Olympics- you need to at least mention the "I
first saw snow 12 weeks ago" Tongan entry. And how about some Eric the Eel
reminiscences?

